# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Kako prebaciti postove na novu temu?

## Konfuzija

Kako s jedne otvorene teme prebaciti postove na drugu temu (nisam jos otvorila), nekako mi se cini da bi to mogao samo admin?

----------


## spajalica

tako je. reci sto zelis gdje pa cemo prebacivati ako je OK

----------


## tangerina

a evo već danima molimo nekoga od moderatora da na temi o vegetarijanstvu izvadi postove o rodno neutralnom odgoju i izražavanju  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Budem kad dodem do racunala.

----------


## Konfuzija

> a evo već danima molimo nekoga od moderatora da na temi o vegetarijanstvu izvadi postove o rodno neutralnom odgoju i izražavanju


Je, otvorila sam temu na Filozofiji, pa kad vam bude izvedivo... puno fala!

----------


## spajalica

> a evo već danima molimo nekoga od moderatora da na temi o vegetarijanstvu izvadi postove o rodno neutralnom odgoju i izražavanju


jutros sam se iznenadila kakve veze imaju vegeterijanci s probelmima odgoja i izrazavanja.
evo sad cu pogledati

----------


## spajalica

evo mislim da sam uspjjela bez a citam sve  :Raspa:

----------


## spajalica

:ban:  :ban:  :ban:  :ban:  :ban: 

obrisala sam sve
prebacila sam neki post koji mi nije pasao i obraisal sve. sad u jednom tabu imam zadnju stranicu topika i ne znam kako vratiti.
pisat cu sdministratoru ako je moze izvuci na svijetlo dana. ako ne. zao mi je.

----------


## Argente

Što god činila, ne zatvaraj zadnju stranicu u zadnjem tabu  :lool:

----------


## spajalica

> Isto tako ne vidim da se (na ovoj temi) netko boji budjenja u transrodnom svijetu. Otkud to? Vec se samo ukazuje na neke druge poglede. 
> 
> Sto se tice drage publike, kao sto rekoh,nije ta fraza problem sama po sebi nego upute da sva komunikacija bude takva u nastojanju. A meni je zaista svejedno tko je sto, mene zanima sto ima za reci.
> 
> A i ja poznajem transrodnu osobu (doduse ne iz Hrvatske) i dobra mi je prijateljica.





> Jadranka, oprosti ako zvučim nabrijani, zaista nije osobno. 
> Mislim da razumijem sto želiš reći, ali nisam baš sigurna da je ono što kažeš o provociranju negativnih osjećaja kroz formaliziranje neke neutralne forme obraćanja, baš uzročno posljedično.
> 
> meni se čini da je to samo izgovor, kako bi se opravdala negativna percepcija koja već postoji.
> 
> ti i kli kli ste imali jedno interesantno pitanje o ljevici i njenim temama... to mi se već neko vrijeme vrti pi glavi, ali mi treba vremena da to suvislo sročim.





> veza je dakle ta što se ljudi koji se bar 99% svog vremena slobodno izražavaju kao žene/muškarci, očevi/majke nađu potencijalno uvrijeđeni što se na jednoj konferenciji moraju nazivati osobom/ predavačem (što isto jesu i za taj kontekst je relevantno) a poanta toga je da se uključe, odnosno ne isključe ljudi koji su inače stalno isključeni
> 
> Evo ovo mi je baš dobro rečeno.





> Seni, meni je nevjerojatno da nisi nikada cula za zagovaranje "gender neutral" komunikacije (kanadska vlada Justina Trudeaua npr.?) koja ide u tom smjeru da je obracanje sugovorniku kao muskarcu ili zeni potencijalno uvredljivo?
> 
> Pogresno si pretpostavila motive mog pisanja, meni ni iz dzepa ni u dzep ako se, stajaznam, opcije spola izbace iz formulara, jedna kucica manje za upisati. Imala sam priliku povrsno upoznati i par transrodnih osoba - not my cup of tea, ali njihova stvar, nije nesto sto me dotice u smislu da me potice na nekakav akt mrznje niti bih ikada svom djetetu dopustila da se tako odnosi prema njima. 
> 
> Naprosto, Konfuzija je odvela temu u ovom smjeru i pisemo generalno o njoj, i da, moj je dojam da je se otislo predaleko u toj sveopcoj uvredljivosti i politickoj (pre)korektnosti. A ti slobodno nacmi temu o svemu onome sto smatras da je mnogo vaznije u ovom trenutku (a ja se slazem s tobom da jeste).





> Kako misliš njihova stvar? Pa nije to njihov izbor. Takvi su se rodili





> Ja isto ne kuzim.
> Pa nisu ljudi birali da budu trasrodni. To je dijagnoza koju imas izbora " lijeciti".





> Seni je ovo pitala pa sam odgovorila.Napravih i edit, ali isteklo mi vrijeme. Htjela sam dodatno pojasniti - transrodnost nije nesto sto mi je blisko, poznato, sa cime sam odrasla (sigurno bi bilo drukcije da sam odrasla u nekom velikom gradu na Zapadu). Ali to nije razlog da me njihova pojava potice na mrznju ili nasilno ponasanje.





> Tokom zivota i odrastanja se nisam srela sa transrodnosti osobno.
> I onda nedavno krenula sam se baviti novim hobijem i upoznala sam neke nove ljude. I tako sam jednom u setnji srela svoju novu poznanicu sa kojom sam postala prilicno bliska. Predstavila mi je svoje dijete kao kcer dok je glas u meni govorio -to je decko. Nista izvana nije potvrdivalo tu moju teoriju. Kosa je bila kratka, odjeca sportska i upoznavanje kratko.
> Drugi dan smo otisle na kavu i tada mi je ispricala da je njezina kcer u procesu promjene spola ( zapravo su tek krenuli na savjetovanja).
> Nasmjesila sam se i rekla da sam znala. I da mi je prva misao bila da rijec " kcer" bila neprirodna jer sam osjetila da ispred mene stoji -decko. Ona je bila tako sretna, rekla je da ce odmah djetetu javiti da sam to rekla. 
> Ona se i danas bori oslovljavati dijete sa " sin" iako je proslo dvije godine od kad su u postupku. Ali to je razumljivo. Ja sam se u oslovljavanju odmah prebacila na neutral, a u zadnje vrijeme oslovljavam joj dijete sa "sin" iako se ona jos uvijek bori s tim.





> Sirius, ja sam upoznala jednog djecaka na pragu pubertera za kojeg mi je unutarnji glas rekao "gay" (je li korektno "pretpostavljati"? ). Pretpostavila sam to na temelju izrazite feminiziranosti u glasu, pokretima, ponasanju, jednostavno mi je sve na njemu "vristalo". No ne vjerujem da ce imati sudbinu djeteta tvoje poznanice...





> Mamice, ja sam isla u osnovnu skolu sa deckom koji je homoseksualac. Imala sam 11 godina kad sam se pocela druziti s njim i vec tada sam osjecala da je drugaciji. 
> Znaci godinama prije nego je on otkrio da je homoseksualac.
> 
> Sto se tice moje poznanice i njezinog djeteta, bilo bi zapravo svima puno jednostavnije da je dijete jednostavno - lezba, a ne transrodna osoba. Puno jednostavnije.





> Ja imam bliskog prijatelja koji je gej, ali nisam to nikad sama pretpostavila, iznenadila sam se kad mi je rekao. Kod njega nema nikakve feminiziranosti, on sam često izjavi da ga nervira to preseravanje.  Meni ta feminiziranost u pokretu i ponašanju bude simpatična. 
> 
> Kroz život sam upoznala više gejeva nego lezbijki. Jedna lezba mi je čim smo se upoznale, onako sva vidno iznervirana rekla da se nikad ne bi mogla družiti sa mnom jer sam joj pretipično ženskasta. Na to sam joj odgovorila da nije bitno jer ionako nisam otvorila natječaj za najbolju prijateljicu i to je bio kraj našeg kratkog poznanstva. 
> 
> Transrodnu osobu sam upoznala jednom prilikom u nekom noćnom klubu u Barceloni, ali ne znam jel išla iz muškarca u ženu ili obrnuto jer je imala obilježja i jednog i drugog. 
> Rodno neutralnu osobu nisam nikad upoznala. Htjela bih, jer me zanima kako uopće odlučiš da nemaš rod, ali svejedno je jer ionako to ne bih nikad pitala.
> 
> Slažem se sa Sirius, i ja mislim da je lakše biti homoseksualna osoba nego transrodna osoba.






> Ja srecem mnogo transgender osoba na faksu, jer je san francisco, a jos vise njegov state university, utociste za takve. iskreno, meni prijaju. Osecam se ok na margini, pa i rodnoj. muzika koju slusam je isto takvo utociste marginalaca, s velikim klasterom trans osoba. imam cak jednu 'drugaricu iz voza,' male-to-female. znamo se samo iz voza, ali se svaki put lepo ispricamo. ja vodim dete sa sobom, a ona zeli da bude mama. 
> s druge strane, muzevljeva i moja profesija nas cesto odvuku u neke druge teme, pa cesto ispada da smo 'konzervativni.' znamo da nismo jedini ovakvi, postoji ceo pokret, i cesto takvi kazu da su po socijalnim pitanjima 'left of bernie.' 
> Rodno neutralnu ne znam licno, ali zna muz. Jako je uticajna, prebogata, ima dete, ima muza, ali kaze da nije ni musko ni zensko. javno se tako izjasnila u medijima.





> Ja ponajem jednu rodno neutralnu osobu. Nema trenutno partnera (bilo kojeg roda), nosi musko ime, rodjenjem je muskarac i kaze da ce zadrzati obiljezja muskrca, ali ne osjeca se ni kao musko, a niti zensko. Prije nekih godinu, dvije, sam na konferenciji o women's leadership vidjela zenu koja me bas razveselila. Na prethodnom poslu sam je vidjala povremeno, zbog prirode posla sam znala da je prilicno niskom imovinskog statusa i bas se vidjelo da joj je zbog toga bilo dodatno otezano prolaziti transgender proces iz muskarca u zenu. Na toj konferenciji je blistala; vjerojatno su se i neke financijske stvari u medjuvremenu bolje poslozile.





> Prije 20+ godina upoznala sam uživo isto jednu takvu osobu u tvom sjevernom susjedstvu i grize me savjest do danas što nisam zadržala kontakt (ne samo s tom osobom, nego i s drugima koje sam upoznala u tom periodu života, ali eto, nemam opravdanje... Osoba je bila iznimna i bila mi je vrlo draga, ali sam htjela cijeli taj period života na brzinu ostaviti za sobom.). 
> 
> Daljnje čitanje - transrodna osoba Jennifer (ex James) Boylan napisala je ovu knjigu: https://www.amazon.com/Shes-Not-Ther.../dp/0767914295, a ima i na hrvatskom: https://www.ljevak.hr/knjige/knjiga-961-bez-nje.



ovo je sa zadnje stranice

----------


## sirius

> obrisala sam sve
> prebacila sam neki post koji mi nije pasao i obraisal sve. sad u jednom tabu imam zadnju stranicu topika i ne znam kako vratiti.
> pisat cu sdministratoru ako je moze izvuci na svijetlo dana. ako ne. zao mi je.


 ajme majko, rekla sam da cu ja kad dodem do racunala.
Trebo bi admin to moci izvuci je moderatori nemaju opciju potpunog unistavanja.

----------


## Kaae

Vratite nam temu!!!  :ban:  :Coffee:  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Konfuzija

Cemo da pisemo ispocetka?  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

Otvorila sam novu sa svim sto sam mogla.
Jos jednom iskreno mi je zao.

----------


## Riri92

> Otvorila sam novu sa svim sto sam mogla.
> Jos jednom iskreno mi je zao.


Ma daj, pa nadam se da se nitko ne bi stvarno ljutio zbog izgubljene teme.  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Znate koji je sequel Die Hard-a napravljen za hindu trziste?
Die hard, come back and die hard again. 

Nije moja fora, al je dobra. I bas lijepo pase.

----------


## Riri92

> Znate koji je sequel Die Hard-a napravljen za hindu trziste?
> Die hard, come back and die hard again. 
> 
> Nije moja fora, al je dobra. I bas lijepo pase.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------

